# Is HPT accurate on day period is due even if only 9dp3dt?



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

I had a 3 day fet transfer 9 days ago and got a negative today, now I know it is said that this is a bit too early but tests are supposed to be accurate on day of missed period.  
Does anybody know which is true after FET please?


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

When doing IVF your 'normal' cycle doesn't apply. There's no such thing as your period being due or missed on a particular date because of all the drugs you've put into your body. Even if you had a natural/unmedicated FET I assume you're on some sort of progesterone supplement now, which in most cases delays a bleed anyway.

Were you given an OTD? At 9dp3dt (especially considering this was a FET) it's possible it's still too early for a reliable HPT. I had a fresh 5dt and my OTD was 9dpt. If I were you I would wait two days and test again with first morning urine, using a First Response Early Response or similar. That will be a much more reliable result than today's I'd say.

Lots of luck. x


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

You won't get an accurate result until 9 plus 5 or 11 plus 3 which is equivalent to 14 days post ovulation or on a normal cycle the day you would have had a missed period. So as puglover said, test again in another 2 days xxx


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Sorry I should have said - I'm on completely natural cycle no drugs at all. My consultant said it doesn't make any difference if you produce your own progesterone. 

So I guess cycle would be normal as usual, is it possible that if its FET then it would take longer to show? 

Bit disheartened right now, this was my very last embryo and no more cycles after


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

It's still 2 days early even though you are on a natural cycle, good luck xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

What *Keeping busy* said - it's still early. And a 'defrosted' embryo tends to lose some cells, which can set them back a day or so (although yours may not have done of course). I don't know how long your luteal phase usually is, but unless it's on the short side today probably isn't the day of your missed period. You're only 11/12 dpo, which is early to test, especially as you may well have a slow/late implanter. I don't want to give you false hope, but it's definitely not over yet! x


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Yes mine lost cells, was only 3 cell embie when but back


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Narnea,

I was just reading your thread and wondered how you're doing? Did u get a BFP? I do hope you did.

I'm in a similar position...

I had a 2 day FET transfer on 21st Jan, and today was my OTD.  2 embryos were transferred, 1 2cell and 1 4cell.  I did a hpt this morning before our appointment and it was BFN.  But the test at the clinic had a very faint line.  This has happened before on a fresh cycle, i got a faint line which turned out to be negative, so I've just thought the worst that it's the same happening.  
Just working out the days, today is 10dp2dt so may still be early? 

Any opinions welcome please? Feeling very confused.


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Olive18 is today your otd? Did your clinic do a blood test as I had a 3dt on Monday and my otd isn't til 10th feb which is 14dp3dt, I think you are testing too early?! With my daughter I got a bfp at 12dp3dt I haven't heard of anyone testing that early unless by beta test at clinic, the test the clinic used when you say you had a faint line may pick up a lower level of hcg, I would test again in a few days Hun. Good luck 


Maggie


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hiya, thanks for your reply. 
Yes today was OTD, they did a POAS test, no blood test.  The more I read on here the more I feel it was too early. I don't know if I'm just holding on to false hope, but will see over the weekend.  I feel tempted to test tomorrow, or may just wait til Sun or Monday.
It's all sending me insane.  I just want to see a nice dark BFP, no more stupid feint lines!


----------

